# The Best Bikepacking Gear



## robert111 (Dec 23, 2020)

I recently have bikepacking camping trip. I purchased a Rhinowalk saddle bag to transport my sleep system like a hammock, two down quilts,... It was easy to pack, easy to attach, and easy to ride with in on. It did not sway or droop onto the tire at all. I got a small rain but it couldn't effect to my bag cause it is waterproof. Great product!


----------

